# green terror x jack dempsey project



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

I want to hybrid two not so closely related fish, the jack dempsey and green terror.

Will this hybrid work, and if it does, will the hybrids breed among each other?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ain't happening dude

only central american cichilds will hybridize, most others will never, esp. a ca/sa cross


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

Scott C said:


> I want to hybrid two not so closely related fish, the jack dempsey and green terror.
> 
> Will this hybrid work, and if it does, will the hybrids breed among each other?


ever heard of the Manaconda? it is a festae (s/a) crossed with a jaguar (c/a). I've also seen pics of what were supposed to be festae x JD. now granted, I don't see a gt and jd crossing because they're not very closely related at all but it is possible for a c/a and s/a to cross. these types of crosses usually occur by accident in large community tanks rather than in actual breeding setups.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> ain't happening dude
> 
> only central american cichilds will hybridize, most others will never, esp. a ca/sa cross


SA species will hybridize just as much as CA species. And yes, this cross can happen and yes, I have seen pictures of the cross. I dont really support crosses like this, but good luck.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> ain't happening dude
> 
> only central american cichilds will hybridize, most others will never, esp. a ca/sa cross


SA species will hybridize just as much as CA species. And yes, this cross can happen and yes, I have seen pictures of the cross. I dont really support crosses like this, but good luck.
[/quote]

thanks. can you post some pics if possible? you dont need to.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Tibs said:


> ain't happening dude
> 
> only central american cichilds will hybridize, most others will never, esp. a ca/sa cross


then please explain how my salvini and flowerhorn breed every 3 weeks??lol

as for the JDxGT
it COULD happen, but most likely wont. i havent seen it happen yet, and ppl have obvioulsy kept the two together before. i think if it was gonna happen, it would have somewhere by now.

just for the record, my salvini and FH bred again last night. lots of eggs. so i stole some and moved them into a seperate area, so the damned dad doesnt eat them. i got about 35 eggs in a very well vented convalescent home. im hoping for wrigglers in 3 days.


----------

